#  > Unit Wise Notes for All Engineering Courses and Applications >  > Electrical Engineering Unit and Topic Wise Study Notes >  >  Common Electrical Units & Formulas

## jaivinder

*Volt* - unit of electrical potential or motive force - potential is required to send one ampere of current through one ohm of resistance
*Ohm* - unit of resistance - one ohm is the resistance offered to the passage of one ampere when impelled by one volt
*Ampere* - units of current - one ampere is the current which one volt can send through a resistance of one ohm
*Watt* - unit of electrical energy or power - one watt is the product of one ampere and one volt - one ampere of current flowing under the force of one volt gives one watt of energy
*Volt-ampere (VA) -* is a measurement of power in a direct current ( DC ) electrical circuit. The VA specification is also used in alternating current ( AC ) circuits, but it is less precise in this application, because it represents apparent power , which often differs from true power .
*Kilovolt Ampere* - one kilovolt ampere - KVA - is equal to 1000 volt amperes
*Power Factor* - ratio of watts to volt amperes

You can download pdf on Common Electrical Units & Formulas. 

There is an app on this topic you can study with this app. Click and download app here: https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...ricalfirstyear





  Similar Threads: Electrical Formulas Basic Vocational Knowledge of Circuits,Formulas and Tables for Electrical Engineering Utilization of Electrical Energy in SI Units by E. Openshaw Taylor Electrical formulas Limits and Derivatives Formulas Basic Maths formulas full guidance

----------

